# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Who keeps Leachianus?

## EverEvolvingExotics

Since the first time I saw these big dumpy geckos I have wanted one.  The only thing keeping me from purchasing one is the hefty price tag.  One day I'll get one when either prices lower or I put aside enough money.

I just wanted to know if anyone on here has them.  

If you don't know what they are I provided a link.

http://www.leachianus.com/geckos/new...eachianus-care

----------


## bill.allred

i dont have them for the same reason but i do love them

----------

_EverEvolvingExotics_ (09-15-2011)

----------


## dragonmoon

The price tag is high because they don't produce as many eggs as other rhacs and also take a lot longer to reach sexual maturity... I don't have any personally just cresties and a chahoua but would love one ... you can usually get a mixed strain for a lot lower price have seen them as low as 3- 4 hundred bux.... A few months back someone gave away 5 for free on Pangea  :Very Happy: 

Try Gehyra Marginata (Poor mans Leachie ) is a big chunky leachy looking gecko at a fraction of the price

----------

_EverEvolvingExotics_ (09-15-2011)

----------


## Robyn@SYR

Outstanding gecko, outstanding pet. We have bred them in the past, and now Chad just keeps a gorgeous adult for a pet. One of my favorite species. Highly recommended, and a sub culture to themselves in the hobby.

----------

_EverEvolvingExotics_ (09-15-2011)

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

> The price tag is high because they don't produce as many eggs as other rhacs and also take a lot longer to reach sexual maturity... I don't have any personally just cresties and a chahoua but would love one ... you can usually get a mixed strain for a lot lower price have seen them as low as 3- 4 hundred bux.... A few months back someone gave away 5 for free on Pangea 
> 
> Try Gehyra Marginata (Poor mans Leachie ) is a big chunky leachy looking gecko at a fraction of the price


I am aware why they are costly, I believe they are worth it.  I just can't justify one at this point.  One day...  

I have never heard of the Gehyra Marginata, I will look into them.

I saw that post on pangea.  They were beautiful high patterned leachies!  So much color!!!

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

> Outstanding gecko, outstanding pet. We have bred them in the past, and now Chad just keeps a gorgeous adult for a pet. One of my favorite species. Highly recommended, and a sub culture to themselves in the hobby.


That's awesome.  I would definitely just want one for a pet at first.  I know how I am though and they would become addicting and I would have to get the opposite sex, haha.

----------


## thewesterngate

I have a baby from Big Fat Geckos.  :Very Happy:  S/he is an Island E mix, we think.





I love this baby, s/he is growing quite fast and is around 10 grams. I was going for a chahoua but fell in love with the adult leachie on display during the MB show.  :Razz:

----------

_EverEvolvingExotics_ (09-15-2011)

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

> I have a baby from Big Fat Geckos.  S/he is an Island E mix, we think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this baby, s/he is growing quite fast and is around 10 grams. I was going for a chahoua but fell in love with the adult leachie on display during the MB show.


What a cutie.  I think of them as english bulldogs, they are so ugly they're cute.  Would you mind sharing how much you paid for her?  If not publicly, can I get a PM?  All the shows I've been to have much better pricing than their online counter parts.

That has been worrying me as well, I'm afraid I will run into a breeder with too amazing of an animal to pass up at the Tucson or Phoenix show.  Last year was the first time I saw one in person, until then it was just on the internet.  Seeing and holding a chunky adult is too hard to say no to. 

I've thought about a chahoua, I just really like the leachie faces.  I wouldn't mind either, haha.  

Thanks for sharing.  It's cool to see others have them, they aren't very common.

----------


## mainbutter

I don't keep 'em, but they are on the 'definitely in the future' list.

I exclusively want GTs, which are pricier than many other options out there, and that hefty price tag and my unwillingness to compromise on what I want has kept them out of my hands so far.

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

Does anyone have a good website to look into the different locals?  I've tried looking with little luck.  I am still very confused by it.  I have no idea what they are but my favorite has a beautiful moss green with pink blotches.  

Grand Terre?  I recognize the name, but don't know what color and pattern to associate it with.  

Mixes are always much less than just one local, does this degrade their color or pattern, or are they considered experimental and don't truly understand how they will end up looking?

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

I found this website: http://www.leachianus.com/

It still doesn't go into the differences of the localities beside them beside the GT species is larger.  Here's how they broke up the Grande Terre to the Offshore.

R. leachianus leachianus (Grande Terre): Poindimie, Mount Koghis, Yate, Mount Humboldt and Riviere Bleue
R. leachianus henkeli (Offshore): Isle of Pines, Menore, Bayonnaise, Moro, Duu Ana, Nuu Ana, Nuu Ami, Koe, Brosse, Caanawa

----------


## thewesterngate

Most young babies of mixed locales/henkeli are about $300 at that size (bought him at 5 grams)..I'm pretty sure.  :Smile:  That's what I paid. As far as mixed locales, I think if you're looking to breed, you should probably focus on pure ones..I just wanted to own one of the species as a pet, so it didn't matter.  :Smile:  I'm not sure how it affects the color though.

This page shows a good difference in color/pattern! http://leapinleachies.com/pages/rhac-gallery.htm

----------

_EverEvolvingExotics_ (09-15-2011)

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

Yeah, at first I would just want one as a pet.  I have enough breeding plans between my crested geckos and ball pythons.  Thanks for the link.  I will also make a post over at pangea, hopefully someone can explain it for me.

----------


## Severa

These are my Nuu Anas, Freya and Cobb. Cobb has a little more growing to do to catch up and be paired with Freya. He's getting there though  :Smile:  
They were only put together for a quick pic.

----------

_EverEvolvingExotics_ (09-15-2011)

----------


## mainbutter

so few individuals were collected from any of the locales that, actually, crossing them out is going to be the only way we will be able to sustain the population in captivity.

That said, if you're interested in rhac species, I highly recommend the book "Rhacodactylus: The Complete guide to their selection and blahblahblahlong_title", I think that Fast, Repashy, and de Vosjoli are all authors.

I know that Vosjoli has a variety of locales he produces and sells regularly, and if I'm not mistaken, Frank Fast is involved with leapin' leachies.

Before I actually decide to jump into leachies, I'm going to go spend some time over at the repashy.com forums, I think that's the only 'leachie heavy' forum.

----------

_EverEvolvingExotics_ (09-15-2011)

----------


## dragonmoon

> That said, if you're interested in rhac species, I highly recommend the book "Rhacodactylus: The Complete guide to their selection and blahblahblahlong_title", I think that Fast, Repashy, and de Vosjoli are all authors.


 very good book but isnt in print anymore and to get one most places are charging upwards of $100  :Sad:

----------

_EverEvolvingExotics_ (09-15-2011)

----------


## Severa

> very good book but isnt in print anymore and to get one most places are charging upwards of $100


Yeah...I have seen a few "used" ones for practically the cover price at best on amazon and ebay/half.com. I spoke with Phillipe last year because he was going to release all the Rhacs in seperate books. He said that economy hit and it wasn't the right time to publish and that they are using this time to collect even more information. He said that they will come out, but could not estimate a date.

Regardless if he released the new editions now...I'd definately get one  :Smile:

----------

_EverEvolvingExotics_ (09-15-2011)

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

I've been wanting that book for over a year now.  I have spent $60 on a used Dave and Tracy's ball python book but $100 is hard for me to do.  I really want it.  I have spent some time of the repashy forums but have yet to make a profile.  I think I should, soon. 

Severa, those are some nice fat leachies!

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

> Yeah...I have seen a few "used" ones for practically the cover price at best on amazon and ebay/half.com. I spoke with Phillipe last year because he was going to release all the Rhacs in seperate books. He said that economy hit and it wasn't the right time to publish and that they are using this time to collect even more information. He said that they will come out, but could not estimate a date.
> 
> Regardless if he released the new editions now...I'd definately get one


This is some great information.  I think anyone into Rhacs would love to see this happen.  I looked on Amazon last night and a new book was $190 and a used one was $120.

----------

